# white cloud minnow



## flipboy04 (Jan 21, 2005)

i need any information on this various fish.. the white cloud minnow


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmmm. try http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/fishweb/14082.html i found this good. But, you may find thru google or fishbase.com. Try the 1st link first!


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

What are you wanting to know about them?
I have 5 at the moment in my 75g, I have had up to 4 dozon of these fish, but they they are cool to cold water, so the summer heat didn;t do much good for them....
I have my tank right now at 76*-78* and they are doing great, I need to find some way to keep the water cooler then room temp for summer without having to buy a chiller "way not affordable"
But they are a very pretty, active and great scooling fish.
They get alone great with the zebra danios and like fish.
We get them here at out LFS "sold as feeders" for $1.99 a dozon and they look like feeder guppy size. 
they do grow pretty good, ours have doubled in size or so, and had them for a couple months now.


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

The White Cloud Mountain Minnow is one of the oldest exotic fish in the hobby. It's a small, pretty schoolling fish which thrives in unheated aquaria. It's from fast-flowing, heavily oxygenated water, so it does not do well at temps approaching or exceeding 80F. 

With sufficient planting, they will allow a number of eggs to hatch and the fry will grow while nibbling the microfauna associated with the plants.

There is a long-fin variety originally called the "Meteor Minnow." It's occasionally available, but not as hardy as the original fish.


----------



## patdbunny (Jan 19, 2005)

Love white clouds.
Anyone know if the longfin variety breeds as readily as the regular?


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I figured they was a good breeder, here lately our LFS hasn't had the numbers they normally have, but sell um for 1.99 a dozon, so I figure she gets them from or a beeder/wholesaler someplace....
I wish I woulda knew they would breed like that, i could of stayed away from the cichlids and sold white clouds, lol
Maybe i'll get a tank for them someday...I know they like having both hotmags in the tank...


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

They're pretty, easy to keep, relatively easy to breed.

I understand they're also extinct in their native habitat - the area is too polluted, silted, degraded to support them


----------

